# Lure and Rigs!



## Aroth500 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello and thank you to all who respond in advance. I will be heading down to Orange Beach from PA the last 2 weeks of September. I’m an avid freshwater fisherman and I have fished the gulf several times when visiting my family in Gulfshores. I will be mainly fishing from the surf and I was planning on bringing 2 8 ft medium heavy rod 3-5 ounce/shimano Calcutta 400b for the reels. I am also bringing a few medium heavy 7ft spinning rods paired with shimano baitrunners. I’ve caught blues, ladyfish, cats, Spanish mackerel all from the surf mostly throwing spoons, frozen shrimp, and cut bait. I have a extensive tackle collection and I was wondering what lures I should bring down with me I have loads of Jerk baits, spinner baits, topwater, jigs, swimbaits, large Musky plugs (6-12in.), crankbaits. Being an amateur saltwater angler I’m really unsure what baits to throw and when so I appreciate any help I can get. I also plan on buying a surf combo while I’m down there just hard to find much locally in PA. Thank you all!


----------



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

If you're mainly surf fishing, you can bring any big topwater baits or poppers. It's super fun to cast into the surf and pop it back in w/ your retrieve. Don't forget the steel leader, those blues and toothy ones w/ steal your lures. I'd also check out the Bass Pro Offshore Topwater Popper in 5.5" or 6.5", Roberts Lures, the "bounder" and a big gold or silver spoon. We mainly use these for early morning bite, and the action is usually good. Also don't overlook hitting the inshore areas w/ the same lures. Good Luck


----------



## Aroth500 (Aug 18, 2018)

Is there any specific colors I should look to bring?


----------

